# Google Product Sans for Android 10 OneUI 2.5 (Samsung Phone)



## __TrungDK__ (Dec 15, 2020)

*Steps to install fonts on Android 10 OneUI 2.5:*

1. Install zFont from Play store -> Tab OneUI -> *Download, install and Change* to CirceRounded font
2. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Backup.
3. Display -> Font size & Font style -> Choose Default or Samsung One font.
4. Uninstall Circe Rounded font from Settings-> Apps and delete file circerounded.apk on zFont->OneUI folder.
5. Download and copy new file circerounded.apk to zFont->OneUI folder
6. Go to zFont app-> Tab OneUI-> find and install CirceRounded font again.
7. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Restore -> Done(No need go to Display -> Font size & Font style to change font, it will change automatically when restore complete).


*Update With zFont 3:*
1. Install zFont 3 from Play store -> Tab Home -> *Download, install and Change *to CirceRounded font (maybe line 246).
2. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Backup.
3. Display -> Font size & Font style -> Choose Default or Samsung One font.
4. Uninstall Circe Rounded font from Settings-> Apps.
5. Go to Settings of MyFile then enable show hidden files.
6. Delete file circerounded.apk on zFont->.ONE_UI folder.
7. Download and copy new file circerounded.apk to zFont->.ONE_UI folder.
8. Go to zFont app-> Tab Home-> find and install CirceRounded font again.
9. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Restore -> Done(No need go to Display -> Font size & Font style to change font, it will change automatically when restore complete).

=> Test on Note 20 Ultra 5G Snapdragon


----------



## Nieon. (Dec 21, 2020)

__TrungDK__ said:


> *Steps to install fonts on Android 10 OneUI 2.5:*
> 
> 1. Install zFont from Play store -> Tab OneUI -> Download and change to CirceRounded font
> 2. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been coming back to see if anyone finally find a way to make this specific custom font work on Android 10 running OneUI 2.5.

I gotta say, you're doing God's work here! It works with my device, which is a Galaxy A51 with latest software update (as of now). Thank you, man! This is like a miracle.


----------



## lobofer85 (Dec 23, 2020)

I want google sans font, does it work for google?


----------



## __TrungDK__ (Dec 24, 2020)

lobofer85 said:


> I want google sans font, does it work for google?

Click to collapse



That is google sans font


----------



## lobofer85 (Dec 24, 2020)

[QUOTE = "__ TrungDK__, publicación: 84162775, miembro: 11338923"]
Esa es la fuente de google sans 
[/CITAR]
Dice says circe roundef no google, y ese apk que pusiste el antivirus lo reconoce como virus


----------



## Tochs1 (Dec 24, 2020)

__TrungDK__ said:


> *Steps to install fonts on Android 10 OneUI 2.5:*
> 
> 1. Install zFont from Play store -> Tab OneUI -> Download and change to CirceRounded font
> 2. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Backup.
> ...

Click to collapse




You are an absolute genius. Works like a charm. Thanks so much! You're the best!!!!


----------



## galaxys (Dec 24, 2020)

Great work! kudos


----------



## neonemo99 (Dec 28, 2020)

Great work. Thanks.

Works great on Samsung Galaxy S10 lite OneUi 2.5.


----------



## Deybmeister1586 (Dec 29, 2020)

i didn't see Google Product Sans when i installed Circe Rounded. I followed all the steps, what is it that i am doing wrong? Please help


----------



## __TrungDK__ (Dec 29, 2020)

Deybmeister1586 said:


> i didn't see Google Product Sans when i installed Circe Rounded. I followed all the steps, what is it that i am doing wrong? Please help

Click to collapse



Required Samsung phone. Can you give the screenshot  on Settings -> Display -> Font size & Font style ?


----------



## Deybmeister1586 (Dec 29, 2020)

__TrungDK__ said:


> Required Samsung phone. Can you give the screenshot  on Settings -> Display -> Font size & Font style ?

Click to collapse



Here is the screenshot. Using Galaxy Note 9 Exynos PH Unlocked Version running One UI 2.5 December Security Patch


----------



## rahil2009s (Dec 29, 2020)

__TrungDK__ said:


> *Steps to install fonts on Android 10 OneUI 2.5:*
> 
> 1. Install zFont from Play store -> Tab OneUI -> Download and change to CirceRounded font
> 2. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey man
Idk whats wrong but in my case
But I get this error after following all the steps correctly at the end ,please help


----------



## __TrungDK__ (Dec 30, 2020)

rahil2009s said:


> Hey man
> Idk whats wrong but in my case
> 1) I can't find zFont on playstore ,I see zFont 3 which don't have OneUi tab
> 2)I installed zFont from the same developer from a2zapk ,there is OneUi tab but no ciclerounded in the list ,not even in the home tab
> 3)I did step 2 with installing circlerounded from the one provided by you, but it doesn't get installed no ,can't apply at all because of the android 10 restrictions, pls help (note 9 exynos )

Click to collapse



Zfont 3 is an update of zfont. You can find circlerounded on Home Tab and follow the steps updated above .


----------



## __TrungDK__ (Dec 30, 2020)

Deybmeister1586 said:


> Here is the screenshot. Using Galaxy Note 9 Exynos PH Unlocked Version running One UI 2.5 December Security Patch

Click to collapse



Have you done these 3 steps carefully yet?

4. Uninstall Circe Rounded font from Settings-> Apps and delete file circerounded.apk on zFont->OneUI folder.
5. Download and copy new file circerounded.apk to zFont->OneUI folder
6. Go to zFont app-> Tab OneUI-> install CirceRounded font again.


----------



## __TrungDK__ (Dec 30, 2020)

rahil2009s said:


> Hey man
> Idk whats wrong but in my case
> But I get this error after following all the steps correctly at the end ,please helpView attachment 5172171

Click to collapse



After uninstall CirceRounded font and delete circerounded.apk from zFont->OneUI folder, you must download and copy new file circerounded.apk to zFont->OneUI folder. Then open zFont app find and install again CirceRounded font. Finally you restore Settings data -> Done.


----------



## rahil2009s (Dec 30, 2020)

__TrungDK__ said:


> After uninstall CirceRounded font and delete circerounded.apk from zFont->OneUI folder, you must download and copy new file circerounded.apk to zFont->OneUI folder. Then open zFont app find and install again CirceRounded font. Finally you restore Settings data -> Done.

Click to collapse



Hey thanks man for replying and helping out .. I have followed all the steps ,even the updated guide ,downloaded new circle rounded and copied it to the destination but at the end even after restoration is completed, nothing happened even after couple of hours ,pls help and thanks


----------



## Deybmeister1586 (Dec 30, 2020)

__TrungDK__ said:


> Have you done these 3 steps carefully yet?
> 
> 4. Uninstall Circe Rounded font from Settings-> Apps and delete file circerounded.apk on zFont->OneUI folder.
> 5. Download and copy new file circerounded.apk to zFont->OneUI folder
> 6. Go to zFont app-> Tab OneUI-> install CirceRounded font again.

Click to collapse



Finally! Hahaha! Thanks sir! That updated instruction using ZFont3 made the trick!


----------



## rahil2009s (Dec 30, 2020)

Deybmeister1586 said:


> Finally! Hahaha! Thanks sir! That updated instruction using ZFont3 made the trick!

Click to collapse



Hey I use note 9 exynos too please help bro ,do you have telegram or discord something?


----------



## __TrungDK__ (Dec 31, 2020)

rahil2009s said:


> Hey I use note 9 exynos too please help bro ,do you have telegram or discord something?

Click to collapse



You must change the font to CirceRounded before backup. Or you can skipped a small step, check again. Good Luck !


----------



## rahil2009s (Dec 31, 2020)

__TrungDK__ said:


> You must change the font to CirceRounded before backup. Or you can skipped a small step, check again. Good Luck !

Click to collapse



Yes I did changed the font to circle rounded ,done everything exactly, i guess there is some issue with samsung cloud it just doesn't restore setting at all,it came to my notice when I did a test for myself ,like I set samsungOne font and did a backup ,then I set default, restored the setting and surprisingly it didn't restored back to samsungOne font ,I guess the restore is the main issue ,after restored part is over ,i click done and nothing happens ,I literally the searched whole night about this on the internet, unluckily it's me and there is solution about restore not doing the restoring part ! Thanks If you know anything or pls if in anyway you can help me regarding this ,thanks


----------



## android7419 (Dec 31, 2020)

How come we need to backup and delete? What is the purpose?


----------



## rahil2009s (Jan 1, 2021)

Deybmeister1586 said:


> Finally! Hahaha! Thanks sir! That updated instruction using ZFont3 made the trick!

Click to collapse



Hey there I have the same device, note 9 exynos please help me out ,in my case everything thing is getting backedup under setting ,but even supported fonts don't get backup ,i was wondering if it was with note 9 but then I saw you having the same device please reply


----------



## @johnpagarjr (Jan 1, 2021)

Please for Android 11


----------



## hamsup1o (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks TrungDK! This method works perfectly on a Note 20 Ultra running OneUI 3.0 (Android 11) as well. Any chance you can upload one with Product Sans Medium? Thanks again!!


----------



## Mwyann (Jan 1, 2021)

android7419 said:


> How come we need to backup and delete? What is the purpose?

Click to collapse



The purpose is to force the activation of the font. You cannot select it yourself, but the restore process will force the font to be enabled, the trick being that it'll not be the same as before


----------



## Mwyann (Jan 1, 2021)

__TrungDK__ said:


> *Steps to install fonts on Android 10 OneUI 2.5:*
> ...

Click to collapse



I'd like to know if it may be possible to use this technique to install any font... Tried with my favourite SegoeUI.ttf by naively replacing the ttf inside the circerounded.apk but of course it won't install  Don't really know how to make an installable font APK (not tried very hard though).

Edit: Found a solution, see below


----------



## @johnpagarjr (Jan 1, 2021)

hamsup1o said:


> Thanks TrungDK! This method works perfectly on a Note 20 Ultra running OneUI 3.0 (Android 11) as well. Any chance you can upload one with Product Sans Medium? Thanks again!!

Click to collapse



I tried several times but I failed


----------



## hverduyckt (Jan 1, 2021)

Hello

works very good ! Thank you for your efforts !

Could you make the San Francisco aka iOS font also available please?
Was available on Samsung Android 9 usint the Wings themes.
I've always found this font the best for mobile screen.

Much appreciated !

Happy new year!


----------



## Mwyann (Jan 1, 2021)

Well, thanks to this post and a little more tweaking I finally was able to install a custom font (SegoeUI) to my S20+ OneUI 3.0! I've posted the steps in another thread: 









						Fonts for Galaxy S20 Ultra No Root needed
					

This works on my Galaxy S20 ultra and should work on all S20 style phones and Samsung devices running Android 10 One UI. Download monofonts zip,extract zip.find #mono_1.0 apk. install,create monofonts folder with all apks. Inside,place folder in...




					forum.xda-developers.com
				




Thanks again to the OP for the Backup & Restore trick!


----------



## sheepyq (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks a lot! Worked perfectly after a few tries (Because I did some steps wrong).


----------



## rahil2009s (Jan 1, 2021)

sheepyq said:


> Thanks a lot! Worked perfectly after a few tries (Because I did some steps wrong).

Click to collapse



Which device and which version of oneUi ?


----------



## rahil2009s (Jan 1, 2021)

@johnpagarjr said:


> I tried several times but I failed

Click to collapse



Same man ,I know  same feelings here


----------



## sheepyq (Jan 1, 2021)

rahil2009s said:


> Which device and which version of oneUi ?

Click to collapse



A71 with OneUI 2.5


----------



## android7419 (Jan 1, 2021)

Mwyann said:


> Well, thanks to this post and a little more tweaking I finally was able to install a custom font (SegoeUI) to my S20+ OneUI 3.0! I've posted the steps in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome, thanks to you and op!


----------



## hamsup1o (Jan 1, 2021)

Mwyann said:


> Well, thanks to this post and a little more tweaking I finally was able to install a custom font (SegoeUI) to my S20+ OneUI 3.0! I've posted the steps in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Awesome! Thanks for the info as I got Product Sans Medium!


----------



## rahil2009s (Jan 2, 2021)

sheepyq said:


> A71 with OneUI 2.5

Click to collapse



And region, I guess and I highly doubt region behind this failure in my case


----------



## Ahmed elrased (Jan 2, 2021)

Does not work with Samsung S20 fe 5g I have tried more than once, it does not work


----------



## rahil2009s (Jan 2, 2021)

Ahmed elrased said:


> Does not work with Samsung S20 fe 5g I have tried more than once, it does not work

Click to collapse



I highly doubt it's because of regional stock rom we use ,perhaps every other region uses some other security related things, in my case setting fonts are not getting backed up at all  not even the samsung fonts from galaxy store


----------



## sheepyq (Jan 2, 2021)

rahil2009s said:


> And region, I guess and I highly doubt region behind this failure in my case

Click to collapse



My region is Europe


----------



## jokkir (Jan 2, 2021)

Anyone have the circerounded.apk with Product Sans medium? The apk editor method isn't working for me


----------



## sathishtony (Jan 2, 2021)

__TrungDK__ said:


> *Steps to install fonts on Android 10 OneUI 2.5:*
> 
> 1. Install zFont from Play store -> Tab OneUI -> *Download, install and Change* to CirceRounded font
> 2. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



I simplified these steps in mono app with reference to your original instructions. Awesome finding! 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/app-mono_-flipfont-custom-ttf-installer-v2-1-for-samsung-oneui-1-2-3-no-root.4195613.


----------



## sheepyq (Jan 2, 2021)

sathishtony said:


> I simplified these steps in mono app with reference to your original instructions. Awesome finding!
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/app-mono_-flipfont-custom-ttf-installer-v2-1-for-samsung-oneui-1-2-3-no-root.4195613.

Click to collapse



What is the difference when installing fonts manually (product sans) (this method) and mono?


----------



## abuamr (Jan 2, 2021)

__TrungDK__ said:


> *Steps to install fonts on Android 10 OneUI 2.5:*
> 
> 1. Install zFont from Play store -> Tab OneUI -> *Download, install and Change* to CirceRounded font
> 2. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thsnks it work perfectly in my A30s with Arebic font


----------



## westmere (Jan 3, 2021)

Is it necessary to complete the restore process?It takes very Long time. .


----------



## Ahmed elrased (Jan 3, 2021)

rahil2009s said:


> Hey man
> Idk whats wrong but in my case
> But I get this error after following all the steps correctly at the end ,please helpView attachment 5172171

Click to collapse



Of course, you are a  Disableing agent for some programs. I used the program


			ADB AppControl - android applications manager and debloat tool. Official website. Free download.
		

enable All programs 
  After that I used








						Telegram: Contact @monofontsoneui
					






					t.me


----------



## Ht3tzN4ing (Jan 4, 2021)

Finally, zFont 3 can change any fonts on OneUI.


----------



## kientrongtran (Jan 4, 2021)

westmere said:


> Is it necessary to complete the restore process?It takes very Long time. .

Click to collapse



You only need to check the box to backup and restore the Settings item only, leave the others unchecked


----------



## kientrongtran (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks for your workaround. Works like a charm on Note9 OneUI 2.5. Been dying to use Google's Product Sans ever since.


----------



## sheepyq (Jan 4, 2021)

kientrongtran said:


> Thanks for your workaround. Works like a charm on Note9 OneUI 2.5. Been dying to use Google's Product Sans ever since.

Click to collapse



Same


----------



## Bwyan Benton (Jan 5, 2021)

Doesn't work at all for me. Note 10+. I've done it multiple times.


----------



## sheepyq (Jan 5, 2021)

Bwyan Benton said:


> Doesn't work at all for me. Note 10+. I've done it multiple times.

Click to collapse



Ill try to reword what the guy said even I didnt understand at first and did something wrong
1. Install zFont from playstore
2. Download CircleRounded.apk
3. Go to zFont and click on line 246 (CircleRounded) and install the font
4. Go to Settings > Display > Font size & font style and choose the CircleRounded font
5. Go to settings > accounts and backup > backup > choose only settings
6. Go to Settings > Display > Font size & font style and choose the default font or samsung sans
7. Delete circlerounded.apk in zFont > ONE_UI
8. Download circlerounded again and put the apk into zFont/ONE_UI
9. Go to the zFont app and click on the CircleRounded font and install it again.
10. Go to settings > accounts and backup > restore > youll see the settings backup and just click restore then when restore finishes youll have the font applied 

Sorry if theres another problem unrelated to rewording or skipping another step. When I was doing this I skipped a step and needed to read it a few times to understand. So maybe you skipped a step.


----------



## Bwyan Benton (Jan 5, 2021)

sheepyq said:


> Ill try to reword what the guy said even I didnt understand at first and did something wrong
> 1. Install zFont from playstore
> 2. Download CircleRounded.apk
> 3. Go to zFont and click on line 246 (CircleRounded) and install the font
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying, but it just doesn't work for me. It doesn't restore the old font. Just stays on default. And the font doesn't change at all. Worth a shot tho.


----------



## mary.aydinyan. (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## lilmama2879 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bwyan Benton said:


> Thanks for trying, but it just doesn't work for me. It doesn't restore the old font. Just stays on default. And the font doesn't change at all. Worth a shot tho.

Click to collapse



The same thing happens to me on my s20 with Android 11/3.0. I'm so bummed, I just want to use my custom fonts like everyone else. I've tried different ways of installing the ttf files both through zfont 3 and mono. Neither works, though I get further with zfont 3. So if anyone can please help me I'd be so appreciative. I got it to work the 1st time on my Note 10+ with Android 2.5/10.


----------



## Jannomag (Jan 6, 2021)

It works on my S10 running OneUI 2.5 but some apps use bold fonts, like Telegram or Play Store, which are still standard (Product Sans on Play Store and some stock font on Telegram).
Any fix for this?


----------



## hamsup1o (Jan 6, 2021)

Jannomag said:


> It works on my S10 running OneUI 2.5 but some apps use bold fonts, like Telegram or Play Store, which are still standard (Product Sans on Play Store and some stock font on Telegram).
> Any fix for this?

Click to collapse



This goes for Microsoft apps as well. Unless the developer of these apps stop forcing font type/style on their apps, it doesn't appear there is a workaround.


----------



## BredzProh (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello everyone! I made a tutorial on how to use any font you want with the updated version of zFont 3. It also works in One UI 3.0! Credits to this thread of course.
I hope it helps you!


----------



## Fadzz (Jan 7, 2021)

Tried both zFont and Mono. Neither work on my OneUI 2.5 Samsung Galaxy S9 (Exynos). In both apps, when I restore Settings, it just stays on Default font. If I try to manually change it to Circe or Samsung Sans, it says font not supported and prompts me to delete it.


----------



## blaxbla123 (Jan 7, 2021)

doesn't work for me as well. tried many variants of the steps, but restoring the backup just doesn't change fonts, with the provided apk, different ttf files compiled through zFont, & even legit bought ones.

my phone (s10 oneui 2.5) isn't necessarily stock though, with #hex and package disabler, maybe one of them is conflicting?


----------



## sheepyq (Jan 7, 2021)

blaxbla123 said:


> doesn't work for me as well. tried many variants of the steps, but restoring the backup just doesn't change fonts, with the provided apk, different ttf files compiled through zFont, & even legit bought ones.
> 
> my phone (s10 oneui 2.5) isn't necessarily stock though, with #hex and package disabler, maybe one of them is conflicting?

Click to collapse



im using a71 with Hex and it worked


----------



## blaxbla123 (Jan 8, 2021)

sheepyq said:


> im using a71 with Hex and it worked

Click to collapse



yeah i figured, tried the trick after applying the default theme and still couldn't get it to work. tried deleting previous settings backup too this time. bizarre, and bummer.


----------



## Bwyan Benton (Jan 8, 2021)

I figured out my issue. Why is wasn't working when restoring. I was using an app freezer and apparently one of the apps I had frozen wasn't allowing my restore process properly. Not sure which. So I made a backup of my frozen apps, then enabled everything. Rebooted my phone and proceeded trying again, this time it actually worked. Now using lovely google sans font!


----------



## blaxbla123 (Jan 9, 2021)

Bwyan Benton said:


> I figured out my issue. Why is wasn't working when restoring. I was using an app freezer and apparently one of the apps I had frozen wasn't allowing my restore process properly. Not sure which. So I made a backup of my frozen apps, then enabled everything. Rebooted my phone and proceeded trying again, this time it actually worked. Now using lovely google sans font!

Click to collapse



yooo thank you, I did that and it worked!


----------



## Bwyan Benton (Jan 9, 2021)

blaxbla123 said:


> yooo thank you, I did that and it worked!

Click to collapse



Glad it help!


----------



## handydandy (Jan 9, 2021)

Does this method work for other Android 10 phones (e.g. OnePlus)?


----------



## sheepyq (Jan 9, 2021)

handydandy said:


> Does this method work for other Android 10 phones (e.g. OnePlus)?

Click to collapse



Probably not, because there isnt a restore and backup feature (which allows u to apply fonts on SAMSUNG devices) on OnePlus and other devices but you can google and you may find a way


----------



## jason963 (Jan 10, 2021)

Does anyone who successfully applied their custom fonts have noticed that the font in some apps remains default in the content section? It happens to me not every app, but just few apps. 



I'm using Google Sans with this method, and the app that has the issue is XDA. 



Here is the screen shots showing what I'm talking about:








Anyone knows what is wrong? 

Thanks to the authors for making the ways to apply custom fonts anyway!


----------



## Bwyan Benton (Jan 10, 2021)

jason963 said:


> Does anyone who successfully applied their custom fonts have noticed that the font in some apps remains default in the content section? It happens to me not every app, but just few apps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



There's some apps that will use the font chosen by the dev. Doesn't matter what font you pick on your phone. Nothing is wrong, just the way it is.


----------



## jason963 (Jan 10, 2021)

Bwyan Benton said:


> There's some apps that will use the font chosen by the dev. Doesn't matter what font you pick on your phone. Nothing is wrong, just the way it is.

Click to collapse



Oh, I see! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## UmerAkbar (Jan 13, 2021)

__TrungDK__ said:


> *Steps to install fonts on Android 10 OneUI 2.5:*
> 
> 1. Install zFont from Play store -> Tab OneUI -> *Download, install and Change* to CirceRounded font
> 2. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, when I use non English  ttf files as the system font in Android, I get large spacing between line, which makes lines of text widely spaced apart. In addition, text does not align correctly because of the extra space notification don't show up right 
.......


----------



## dubblecup (Jan 18, 2021)

Doesn't work for me. When I backup it does do in seconds. When I try to restore it takes an hr and fonts don't change. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## Bwyan Benton (Jan 18, 2021)

dubblecup said:


> Doesn't work for me. When I backup it does do in seconds. When I try to restore it takes an hr and fonts don't change. What am I doing wrong.

Click to collapse



Only restore "settings" don't restore everything. Also, do you have any apps frozen/disabled?


----------



## Golemc (Jan 19, 2021)

On zFont3 there is no font CirceRounded. On HomeTab are just links to the tabs "color", "emoji", "stylish" and "myanmar" but on none of these i can find Circe Rouded.


----------



## Golemc (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh, i found it. Its in Tab Dashboard - > Monotype Fonts -> No. 2066 (Yes, i scrolled throuhg all of them). Following the steps, it now works. Perfect, thanks a lot !!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnry99 (Jan 24, 2021)

**** it worked man first thing I did was to read all comments in thread section to make sure don't have errors when doing the process because time pass by process changes all the time once again thank u man you are a genius tech.


----------



## Johnry99 (Jan 24, 2021)

How can did u get products sans medium did you have ttf file of it?


----------



## Assassin#02 (Jan 24, 2021)

Thanks a lot.
Edi: Works on OneUI 3.0 as well.


----------



## Padhi98 (Jan 27, 2021)

This works on my Samsung M51. After weeks of searching for a solution, I am absolutely elated and on cloud nine.


----------



## Babychan (Jan 28, 2021)

...


----------



## enij (Jan 29, 2021)

Golemc said:


> Oh, i found it. Its in Tab Dashboard - > Monotype Fonts -> No. 2066 (Yes, i scrolled throuhg all of them). Following the steps, it now works. Perfect, thanks a lot !!!!!!!!

Click to collapse



I can't find monotype fonts in dashboard...i have google fonts, dafont, 1001 free fonts and all the categories (arabic, color, chakm, etc) 

Edit: ok, there's Google sans font in stylish, home tab, with a great interactive step-by-step tutorial similar to this.


----------



## maranello69 (Feb 2, 2021)

Best news ever! I had no way of doing this on my old S10+ with my favorite custom fonts and now it finally happened! Now my Note20U looks like it should!

You my man deserve a temple! Big up!


----------



## hai9997 (Feb 2, 2021)

+rep thank bro


----------



## maranello69 (Feb 7, 2021)

Just got a notification update for OneUI 3. Is this method still working after updating to the new OneUI 3?

/le
It works just fine, unfortunately OneUI 3 changed all the useful features of OneUI 2 and changing the font really helped my adhd...

Now just to find a way to make the notification panel black again...


----------



## shafiisigera (Feb 11, 2021)

This is God's work,


----------



## shafiisigera (Feb 11, 2021)

shafiisigera said:


> This is God's work,

Click to collapse



Installation of Google on Huawei should be this easy,.


----------



## dule2303 (Feb 15, 2021)

On one ui 3.1 not working-s21 ultra


----------



## redf239 (Feb 15, 2021)

dule2303 said:


> On one ui 3.1 not working-s21 ultra

Click to collapse



Same here, just received my Samsung S21+ in Red, so bummed to not be able to use my favorite font, again! Lol, hopefully someone will find a workaround soon.


----------



## dragan012 (Feb 20, 2021)

I own a S21 too, but on my phone it's still working...with OneUI 3.1 latest update


----------



## GetPsyched6 (Feb 25, 2021)

I am so pleased with this, it works great!


----------



## Bwyan Benton (Feb 26, 2021)

redf239 said:


> Same here, just received my Samsung S21+ in Red, so bummed to not be able to use my favorite font, again! Lol, hopefully someone will find a workaround soon.

Click to collapse



What's your favorite font?


----------



## redf239 (Feb 26, 2021)

That would be Google Product Sans. I've tried so many times, using the currently known method via zFont, but it doesn't work anymore on the updated software. Samsung must have patched that loophole, as I literally just did it for my S20 less than a month maybe. I was so excited to regain my font, then upgraded my phone and lost it, lol.


----------



## wadialdoor (Mar 5, 2021)

Is this method still working with the new OneUI 3.1


----------



## thanasis12. (Mar 11, 2021)

hi,  can you change the  font,  on chrome browser,  ( in pages of chrome)


----------



## SmartphoneOwner (Mar 22, 2021)

wadialdoor said:


> Is this method still working with the new OneUI 3.1

Click to collapse



It does for me


----------



## neonemo99 (Mar 22, 2021)

SmartphoneOwner said:


> It does for me

Click to collapse



For me, too


----------



## Nostaljik (Apr 16, 2021)

Works amazing on S21 Ultra with One UI 3.1. I've been searching far & wide for a Product Sans work around for years. Brilliant. Thank you!!!


----------



## Mohammed arbaz (May 3, 2021)

_I want to set rosantaly _


----------



## Limeybastard (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm following the steps in the Hex installer app to install custom font. But it keeps spinning "please wait" when selecting option 2, to install custom font.  Cheers.
I did manage to get it to work one time , which was the first time I changed the font.


----------



## Limeybastard (Jun 3, 2021)

Never mind I installed Zfonts and that worked. Issue though is massive standby drain so I uninstalled it Zfonts app and all good now.


----------



## *elmo* (Jul 3, 2021)

wadialdoor said:


> Is this method still working with the new OneUI 3.1

Click to collapse



Working great on S10 with OneUI 3.1


----------



## erssan (Aug 29, 2021)

Not work


----------



## casabato (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi everyone, is it normal for the restore to take such a long time? It stops for a long time at around 28%, but in the meantime applies the new font. If I interrupt it what could happen?


----------



## juyelrana (Nov 8, 2021)

Please sar my zfont problem


----------



## haifish9999 (Mar 27, 2022)

Changes the font it was an easy for me. Just install 1 application name OneUI _font.apk download and install the font you want and choose that font  from the device setting then.... done for a few minutes.... there are some flipped font work just fine in Vietnamese....
I've got that application from the Dev ( forgot his name ) in the zFont Telegram group.... thanks him for the best application.


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 5, 2022)

haifish9999 said:


> Changes the font it was an easy for me. Just install 1 application name OneUI _font.apk download and install the font you want and choose that font  from the device setting then.... done for a few minutes.... there are some flipped font work just fine in Vietnamese....
> I've got that application from the Dev ( forgot his name ) in the zFont Telegram group.... thanks him for the best application.

Click to collapse



Are you on OneUI 4.1 ? Zfont monofont or any other font trick backup & restore doesn't work on my S22 Running OneuUI 4.1


----------



## haifish9999 (Apr 5, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Are you on OneUI 4.1 ? Zfont monofont or any other font trick backup & restore doesn't work on my S22 Running OneuUI 4.1

Click to collapse



Yep I'm on OneUI 4.1 ( S22Ultra SD variant).I haven't got to try the ZFont and the trick as you said,  just install the OneUI Font( the old one I've used on my oldest device) to try and....voila it was worked like a charm.....


----------



## paul222008 (Apr 5, 2022)

haifish9999 said:


> Yep I'm on OneUI 4.1 ( S22Ultra SD variant).I haven't got to try the ZFont and the trick as you said,  just install the OneUI Font( the old one I've used on my oldest device) to try and....voila it was worked like a charm.....

Click to collapse



What exactly the full proper thing you did to make it work? S22 SD version here too. Maybe it will work when I will follow what you did


----------



## haifish9999 (Apr 5, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> What exactly the full proper thing you did to make it work? S22 SD version here too. Maybe it will work when I will follow what you did

Click to collapse



The application I've used  just different than the other font changers application.  What I did is just install the application, open that application and choose the font. Download and install the font and use it ....


----------



## GGG369 (May 26, 2022)

__TrungDK__ said:


> *Steps to install fonts on Android 10 OneUI 2.5:*
> 
> 1. Install zFont from Play store -> Tab OneUI -> *Download, install and Change* to CirceRounded font
> 2. Go to Settings on device -> Backup & Restore -> Choose Settings Only -> Backup.
> ...

Click to collapse



I literally signed up 2 mins ago just so I could post a thank you. I design fonts and your lovely, simple step by step buttons are brilliant... Works perfectly on my Note 10, you've made my day  thank youuuuuu!


----------



## haifish9999 (Jun 11, 2022)

paul222008 said:


> Are you on OneUI 4.1 ? Zfont monofont or any other font trick backup & restore doesn't work on my S22 Running OneuUI 4.1

Click to collapse



I've used S22Ultra OneUI 4.1 and changes font was easier for me. Just install an App, find the font you need, download, install that font and changes then.... work just fine for me no need any trick like backup & restore....


----------



## aliablow (Jun 24, 2022)

haifish9999 said:


> The application I've used  just different than the other font changers application.  What I did is just install the application, open that application and choose the font. Download and install the font and use it ....

Click to collapse



Can you share the apk? I cant seem to find that app anywhere.


----------



## snownowin (Aug 6, 2022)

why my hanzi pinyin top font doesn't work on my phone (samsung s20 fe) i've tried to install it but it wasn't supported on my phone... what should i do?


----------



## Valeria Ortega (Aug 13, 2022)

Muy buena la aplicacion
Me parece excelente

*Mod translation via GT:  *
Very good application
I think it's great


----------



## Fabjona (Oct 3, 2022)

HOW?


----------



## Andreia Oliveira (Oct 17, 2022)

Sim..


----------



## PENDI12345 (Nov 11, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## PENDI12345 (Nov 11, 2022)

Fendi Liyar


----------



## Arealhooman (Nov 12, 2022)

Just a update, I suggest installing Google sans instead of product sans, as Google Sans is made for device whiel product sans is made for… logos? Products?


----------



## Wheezser (Nov 16, 2022)

Same here I used 2.1 app and does ttf and apks. Galaxy sm-908w android 12.       Ui 4.1


----------



## Wheezser (Nov 16, 2022)

https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/install-any-custom-font-works-with-one-ui-4-1.4422191/


Sorry that's link to app instructions. Apologize for messing this all up I'm new at these replying and quoting things.


----------



## nenetiwns (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## etasigma (Dec 26, 2022)

how to change the payment method in fonts


----------

